

Built the alpha in a day: what are your thoughts? - JoshKalkbrenner

Hello, all.<p>We stayed up late the other night and built something that (well, we believe) could be a viable product. So, without talking it up I ask for your thoughts, feedback, critiques:<p>https://www.MyBankSux.com<p>It currently works for banks in 9 countries:<p>1. US
2. UK
3. India
4. Australia
5. UAE
6. New Zealand
7. Canada
8. South Africa
9. Philippines<p>Next releases:
1. FB authentication (plus other platforms)
2. Salesforce Social CRM integration
3. Mobile App
4. Other verticals
5. Location based entity search
======
hrasm
Some comment(s):

\- You have a couple of cookies set. If you are not reading that with
JavaScript, make them Send For: https only.

~~~
JoshKalkbrenner
will do, thanks hrasm!

------
JoshKalkbrenner
Clickable <https://www.MyBankSux.com>

------
bzupnick
i honestly dont get the point of the website....could you add an explanation?

~~~
JoshKalkbrenner
:) Sure, it's the easiest way to submit a bank complaint.

Formed the Idea from the "UnHappy" concept: <http://bit.ly/fq05fF>

Rather than call the company, you select company name and authenticate (via
FB, Google, etc). The company then contacts you to resolve your problem.

